# 星期 / 周



## futaro

I wanted to know wether there is a difference between "xingqi" and "zhou". Both are translated as "week".

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mayingdts

oui. Xingqi est un mot plus formal. Dans certain expressions nous devons utiliser un des deux. Par example, pour l'expression "week-end", il faut dire "周末" au lieu de "星期末". En plus, 周日 veut dire "dimanche” mais "周天" ne marche pas. Par contraste, pour 星期天 et 星期日 , touts les deux sont possibles


----------



## futaro

Merci pour votre explication, mais j´ai un doute. Est-ce que les deux mots de votre dernière phrase signifient également "weekend"?


----------



## xiaolijie

futaro said:


> Merci pour votre explication, mais j´ai un doute. Est-ce que les deux mots de votre dernière phrase signifient également "weekend"?


Oui!Oui!

Your speaking-no-French Mod,
lxj


----------



## strad

xiaolijie said:


> Oui!Oui!
> 
> Your speaking-no-French Mod,
> lxj



Non, non 

Les deux mots de la dernière phrase sont 星期天 et 星期日．Ils signifient tous les deux dimanche, pas weekend.

Il y a trois moyens a dire "semaine" en chinois, 星期, 禮拜, et 周, et ils sont tous presque synonymes (sauf les petites exceptions comme mayingdts a déjà expliqué).


----------



## mayingdts

周一=礼拜一=星期一= lundi
周二=礼拜二=星期二= mardi
周三=礼拜三=星期三=mercredi
周四=礼拜四=星期四=jeudi
周五=礼拜五=星期五=vendredi
周六=礼拜六=星期六=samedi
周日=礼拜日=星期日=星期天=礼拜天=dimanche
周末=weekend


----------



## xiaolijie

> Les deux mots de la dernière phrase sont 星期天 et 星期日．Ils signifient tous les deux dimanche, pas weekend.


Sorry, just as mayingdts, I meant to say they both mean "Sunday", not "weekend". The mistake just confirmed that your "speaking-no-French Mod" should not try to speak French!


----------



## yuechu

Salut Sitaro,
J'ai l'impression que "星期天" xing1qi1tian1 et "周一，二，三, etc. zhou1yi1,er4,san3" relèvent d'un registre un peu plus familier/oral que "星期日" xing1qi1ri4 et "星期一，二，三, etc." (mais il se peut que je me trompe ! Aux sinophones de confirmer ...)


----------



## futaro

baosheng said:


> Salut Sitaro,
> J'ai l'impression que "星期天" xing1qi1tian1 et "周一，二，三, etc. zhou1yi1,er4,san3" relèvent d'un registre un peu plus familier/oral que "星期日" xing1qi1ri4 et "星期一，二，三, etc." (mais il se peut que je me trompe ! Aux sinophones de confirmer ...)





Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## BODYholic

mayingdts said:


> En plus, 周日 veut dire "dimanche”



For 周日/Sunday (French: dimanche), new learners should also know that it also means weekdays, this is inline with what you have cited earlier that 周末 means weekend. This is especially true in my region. When someone says 周日, it is always defaulted as weekdays unless otherwise specifically stated.


----------



## schur

We say "周末" but never "星期末".
We say "周日", which means exact "星期日" not even "星期日" and "星期六" at least in China. However, in Singapore, they use "周日" in a different way as "weekdays". I'm not sure if the same is ture in Taiwan or Hong Kong.


----------



## BODYholic

schur said:


> We say "周末" but never "星期末".
> We say "周日", which means exact "星期日" not even "星期日" and "星期六" at least in China. However, in Singapore, they use "周日" in a different way as "weekdays". I'm not sure if the same is ture in Taiwan or Hong Kong.



Yes, in Singapore "周日" is usually understood as weekdays unless of course the context is pointing clearly to another direction or the literature are coming from offshore.
Sunday is colloquially known as 礼拜 (short for 礼拜日/天) here. Strangely though, almost all my mainland Chinese colleagues say 拜天 which is short form of 礼拜天.


----------



## yuechu

BODYholic said:


> Yes, in Singapore "周日" is usually understood as weekdays unless of course the context is pointing clearly to another direction or the literature are coming from offshore.
> Sunday is colloquially known as 礼拜 (short for 礼拜日/天) here. Strangely though, almost all my mainland Chinese colleagues say 拜天 which is short form of 礼拜天.



That's interesting. It sounds like Singapore (and Malaysia's?) usage of 礼拜 for Sunday seems closer to the term's origin (= day of worship). (although 拜天 could also be considered the same thing, I suppose!)


----------



## futaro

Quelle langue difficile que le chinois! Je me demande si un étranger parvient un jour à la savoir correctement.


----------



## mayingdts

oui, mais le francais est aussi une langue tres difficile. Imaginez la peine quand les chinois apprenons COD/COI ou conditionnel/subjonctif....Mais je suis sure que vous avez vu certains chinois qui peuvent parler bien francais. Donc,  si ils ont reussi, vous aussi. Comme a proverbe dit: practice makes perfect. Bon courage!


----------



## cannedsheldon

zhou and xiqing is the same.


----------



## kareno999

BODYholic said:


> For 周日/Sunday (French: dimanche), new learners should also know that it also means weekdays, this is inline with what you have cited earlier that 周末 means weekend. This is especially true in my region. When someone says 周日, it is always defaulted as weekdays unless otherwise specifically stated.


Not in China. Weekdays is 工作日. 周日 means Sunday exclusively.


----------



## Youngfun

mayingdts said:


> oui. Xingqi est un mot plus formal.


Au Nord oui, mas il y a aussi diférences regionales. Au Sud on use plus Xingqi aussi dans le conversation oral, Zhou est moins usé.



mayingdts said:


> "周天" ne marche pas. Par contraste, pour 星期天 et 星期日 , touts les deux sont possibles


我朋友认为也可以说“周天”。

P.S. 我的法语好烂……希望楼主看得懂我的“意式法语”……献丑了


----------



## SuperXW

We should have a list showing the different usages in different Chinese-speaking regions...
To Bodyholic: Never heard 拜天 instead of 礼拜天 in the Mainland China. 
To Yongfun: Never heard 周天 anywhere, except when reading a Wu-xia novel and see the martial artists may 真气运转过大小周天……


----------



## mayingdts

Youngfun said:


> Au Nord oui, mas il y a aussi diférences regionales. Au Sud on use plus Xingqi aussi dans le conversation oral, Zhou est moins usé.


嘿哥们，我说的是formal，不是pop。你的目的是把我弄晕么


----------



## Youngfun

我的意思是，在南方“星期”既是formal的用法，也是平常口语的用法（口语里“礼拜”也很常用）……和你说的并不冲突。

@SuperXW：
武侠小说里的“周天”是星期日的意思吗？


----------



## mayingdts

那我实在不明白你要mais什么了
此外，superxw是在开玩笑的，请参阅天龙八部等金庸作品


----------



## Youngfun

Youngfun said:


> Au Nord oui, mas il y a aussi diférences regionales. Au Sud on use plus Xingqi aussi dans le conversation oral, Zhou est moins usé.


在北方是这样的（“星期”更正式）。但是也存在地方差异，因为在南方口语表达也用“星期”，“周”用得比较少。

你明白我意思了吗？我好像没有否认您的观点吧，只是做了补充。

关于天龙八部……我是个中文半文盲，没读过武侠小说，也不了解在那句话里“大小周天”什么意思。

在百度百科里搜索了周天，也没有星期日的意思。
我个人也觉得不能把星期日说成“周天”，但是我的朋友说可以……她的老外男朋友本来想说周日的，后来说错说周天，问她：“可以说周天吗？” 她说可以……
她是山西人，难道在山西可以说周天吗？


----------



## mayingdts

你混淆了几个概念，但我不准备就此展开论证。我只是想说，你的结论我是认同的。
至于天龙八部，哈哈，若有空，值得一看。事实上，金庸的作品都值得一看。
小周天小周天，就是武侠小说中，修练气功时需要让气体在身体里游走，走一圈内功便涨一分。可能小周天就是气体在任督二脉间游走,大周天是气体能在奇经八脉里游走。不要问我什么是任督二脉或奇经八脉，因为我也不知道。


----------



## Youngfun

谢谢！还好我学中医的 
（但是大学都没教过大周天和小周天……）


----------



## mayingdts

你中文说的如此好，何谈半文盲啊，实在过谦啦


----------

